# Solved: Ad blocker for Internet Explorer 7



## fred2028

Hi, so I have AdBlock for FireFox, is there a similar crapware-free freeware for Internet Explorer 7? I couldn't find any on Google ...


----------



## bearone2

google toolbar


----------



## fred2028

bearone2 said:


> google toolbar


I want an AD blocker, not popup blocker. I already got Google toolbar.


----------



## bearone2

add blocker????

i don't see any adds either, as a matter of fact i haven't seen much garbage at all so it seems like the gtb is working well.


----------



## ferrija1

http://www.powerie.com/
http://kh-blocker.kh-software.qarchive.org/


----------



## fred2028

bearone2 said:


> add blocker????
> 
> i don't see any adds either, as a matter of fact i haven't seen much garbage at all so it seems like the gtb is working well.


Google Toolbar blocks POPUPs not ADs.


----------



## fred2028

ferrija1 said:


> http://www.powerie.com/
> http://kh-blocker.kh-software.qarchive.org/


The KH Blocker works really well But is there one that allows you to add sites to block, like right-clicking the image/Flash/iframe and click Block This Site or ...


----------



## bearone2

fred2028 said:


> Google Toolbar blocks POPUPs not ADs.


like i said, i'm not seeing adds either.

if they're not pop-ups how do you see them?


----------



## thecoalman

bearone2 said:


> if they're not pop-ups how do you see them?


They block the ads on the pages you are viewing. Personally I avoid them myself, owning a few websites I was bitten by Norton ad blocker where it was blocking _legitimate_ content solely based on the directory the images resided in. Not ads but regular images.

The issue is that they block ads on a certain criteria. Image size, directory, link it goes too etc. Which can result in false positives. It's like someon going through your newspaper before you get it to cut out the ads with the possibility of them cutting story images or even text content.

Additionally webmasters are well aware of what is being blocked and can simply code their site so they don't get blocked. Round and round it goes.... those filters will all eventually fail in the future unless you want to look at a blank page.


----------



## fred2028

bearone2 said:


> like i said, i'm not seeing adds either.
> 
> if they're not pop-ups how do you see them?


They can appear inline, as in ON the webpage. Like Google AdSense ads.


----------



## bearone2

well what do you think pays for that website, your passing thru it, buying nothing, the contribution from the tooth fairy?


----------



## fred2028

bearone2 said:


> well what do you think pays for that website, your passing thru it, buying nothing, the contribution from the tooth fairy?


Most likely the tooth fairy, since I've just found an OK ad-blocker for Internet Explorer 7. Now I'm fully ad-protected in IE7 and FF2. Solved.


----------



## fxj10cn

ie7pro would be a good choice for Internet Explorer. You can visit : http://www.ie7pro.com/ad-blocker.html for more information.


----------



## thailer

"Adblock plus for ie" is the best plugin for ie and ie7, It is an implementation of "Adblock Plus" on internet explorer platform


----------



## thailer

"Adblock plus for ie" is the best plugin for ie and ie7, It is an implementation of "Adblock Plus" on internet explorer platform.

http://www.adblockplus.net


----------



## Jack1000

thailer said:


> "Adblock plus for ie" is the best plugin for ie and ie7, It is an implementation of "Adblock Plus" on internet explorer platform.
> 
> http://www.adblockplus.net


A reminder for users of AdBlock+ for IE: You may need to turn it off for trusted sites:

Just right-click for ANY Site that you want to disable Add-Block+ on and check disable on (site name.) You should do that for the big trusted sites you go to and the major search engines like Yahoo, Google, and MSN. You can also add the site by clicking on the plug in icon, selecting Add, than enter the site name. You can choose to allow all content to be accepted (i.e Whitelist) or Block Content. Nice Plug in. But turn it off for sites that you really trust. Otherwise, you may inadvertently be blocking good content.

If you have trouble in the new or old Yahoo Mail when you get to the log in screen. Right click and select "Disable on Yahoo Mail" , or whatever it says. Than either refresh the page or log out and log back in again. You should than be fine.

Jack


----------



## fxj10cn

I have tried this tools , it's realy good and have new release of 1.4 today which can block flash, pop up , flyin , text link ads.


----------

